# My little potterheads



## Lize (Mar 9, 2015)

Time to introduce my boys! Since my boyfriend and I both are Harry Potter fans we give our rats HP related names. Delacour, Diggory and Deverill come from a rattery, Karkaroff and Krum from a rat rescue. 

Delacour, 1 year and 1 month old. 
He's a husky rex and pretty shy compared to his brothers, still very sweet though.









Diggory, 1 year and 1 month old.
An agouti rex. Diggory is probably the alpha within our group, he has a kind personality but also likes to play.









Deverill, 1 year and 1 month old.
Also agouti rex. Deverill is pretty much crazy. He really, really, really loves attention, haha!









Karkaroff, 11 months old.
A pretty tiny (just above the 400 grams) husky dumbo. He and his (probably) brother didn't have a good start and ended up in a rat rescue together with 40 brothers and sisters. The both of them had no idea how to interact with socialized rats but my rattery rats did a very good job at showing them how to behave. Karkaroff loves to explore everything!









Krum, 11 months old.
And yet another husky (haha), Krum is quite shy and squeaks whenever he gets the chance, anyway we still love him!


----------



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

I love their names! They're precious!
(Side note: Animals named after book characters is the best-I hope to get a neutered male and name it Simon, after the book character from the mortal instruments. Incidentally, Simon gets turned into a rat in the first book)


----------



## Wieju (Jan 25, 2015)

Beautiful boys and great names <3

We have a Harry Potter rat too! We named her Luna 
The other name we chose comes from a Discworld book.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Awesome names!

May I just take a moment to compliment your photography skills! How you got such close-ups and them looking into the camera...SO impressive! 

I have plans for literary names...but mine are of the comic book nature: Oliver (Queen, AKA The Green Arrow) and Barry (Allen, AKA The Flash).


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Tedology said:


> Awesome names!
> 
> 
> I have plans for literary names...but mine are of the comic book nature: Oliver (Queen, AKA The Green Arrow) and Barry (Allen, AKA The Flash).


Yes! Those names are great! Im glad I found another Arrow fan! The actress that plays Felicity (Emily Bett) was my pen pal back in the day!


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

theRatGirl said:


> Yes! Those names are great! Im glad I found another Arrow fan! The actress that plays Felicity (Emily Bett) was my pen pal back in the day!


How cool is that! She seems like a real sweetheart. 

I'll look forward to share photos of Ollie and the Bear.  

(I figure I'll watch for personalities. The handsome, brooding one will be Oliver....the quick, energetic one will be Barry! LOL)


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm really diggin' the Harry Potter names! Your babies look like such sweeties!


----------



## Lize (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you all! They are wonderful! ;D


----------

